# Fisher plow truck side



## Tambo20 (Jan 31, 2017)

im looking for a complete truck side wiring harness push plates and controller for a minute mount 2 plow. I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra.. thank you


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you looking to trade the Tundra set up or are you looking for new parts?

You should post where you are located.


----------



## Tambo20 (Jan 31, 2017)

pyro29 said:


> Are you looking to trade the Tundra set up or are you looking for new parts?
> 
> You should post where you are located.


I'm located in Bourne, Ma
I need the truck side parts. Not trading anything.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Mount is P/N 7185, the Headlamp Harness is 29400-5, the Module is 29070-1.

If your plow is a 3 plug, you will also need Control Harness 26345, Adapter 29047, Battery Cables 63411, Solenoid 5794K-1, Cover 8291K, and Battery Cable 22511. Choose a controller from 8292 or 9400.

******OR******

If your plow is a 2 plug, you'll need Battery Cable 42014, Control Harness 28587, and two Cover 8291K. Choose a controller from 29800 or 49900

Your nearest dealer is here: http://www.fisherplows.com/dealers/?q=Bourne,+MA&country=United+States


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

I have it all if ur still looking


----------

